# Czarne okna w Berylu

## Zwierzak

Przeczytałem na jakiejś mądrej stronę na której opisywali problemy Beryl—nVidia. Było tam napisane, że powodem tworzenia się czarnych okien jest kończenie się pamięci na karcie graficznej. Jest to jednak bardzo dziwne gdyż na moim laptopie mam 512 MB RAMu i 256 pamięci na karcie graficznej. Czy jest to możliwe, że ta karta się jednak zapytch? Bo przy takich wartościach jest to bardzo dziwne.

----------

## no4b

Ja mam kartę ze 128MB pamięci i nie spotkałęm się jeszcze z czarnym oknem (o ile sam go nie zaczerniłem).

----------

## Zwierzak

A uruchamiasz beryla z jakimiś specjalnymi parametrami?

----------

## deluge

A jest to karta która ma fizycznie tyle ramu, czy też ma mniej + Turbo Cache? Sprawdź dokładnie, bo jeśli ma TC to trzeba czekać na naprawienie tego przez nvidię.

----------

## no4b

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> A uruchamiasz beryla z jakimiś specjalnymi parametrami?

 

Bez parametrów.

----------

## ar_it

 *no4b wrote:*   

>  *Zwierzak wrote:*   A uruchamiasz beryla z jakimiś specjalnymi parametrami? 
> 
> Bez parametrów.

 

Dołączam się do problemu, też miewam czarne okna  :Sad: 

```

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 6200 TurboCache
```

Mam stery Nvidi   1.0.9629   może na jeszcze nowszych jest lepiej ??

----------

## deluge

No jak wół masz napisane TC - czekaj aż nvidia łaskawie naprawi problem.

----------

## Zwierzak

Nie mam pojęcia, jest to nVidia 7300 Go nierozpoznawana przez lspci:

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 01d7 (rev a1)
```

Co dziwne każde z narzędzi podaje mi inną wartość pamięci. Wg nvidia-settings mam 256 MB pamięci, a wg nvclock mam 64 MB. Jest to karta zamontowana na podładzie laptopa ASUS A6KM-Q051

----------

## deluge

http://www.arest.pl/index.php?inc=produkt&ID=5366&katid=48&grupa=424

czyli TC

----------

## ar_it

 *deluge wrote:*   

> http://www.arest.pl/index.php?inc=produkt&ID=5366&katid=48&grupa=424
> 
> czyli TC

 

No tak

ale 

```

eix nvidia

[U] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  1.0.8774 1.0.8776 (~)1.0.9626-r99[2] (~)1.0.9629 (~)1.0.9629-r90[2] [M](~)1.0.9742 [M](~)1.0.9742-r90[2]

     Installed versions:  1.0.9629(01:30:21 2006-11-11)(dlloader kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

czyli sa nowsze (co prawda na twardo zamaskowane).

Pyt: Czy ktos z szanownych forumowiczow testowal nowsze stery ?

----------

## rasheed

Ja mam odmaskowane i działają  :Wink: 

----------

## ar_it

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Ja mam odmaskowane i działają 

 

Właśnie testuję najnowsze zamaskowane stery i jak na razie wygląda, że czarne okna znikły  :Smile: 

----------

